# Du Telecom office



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Can anyone advise where Du telecom's Dubai office is and what they are like to work for??

Thanks

DW


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Dubai Media City


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

u mean HR office??? it is shifted....just gave an interview to them! now it is emirates rd


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

nm62 said:


> u mean HR office??? it is shifted....just gave an interview to them! now it is emirates rd



Hi 

Thanks for the response, I am in contact with them regarding a position but wanted to find out exactly where there offices are before I attend the interview as my hubby is already working in UAE it might not be worth even thinking about it if the commute is way too far.

The position is within one of thier contact centres so any details you may have on that site would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

DW


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

They have office in Dubai Media City and Dubai Academic City. Find in the google map.


----------

